# Updated photos of the bunch



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Minus a lot of the mice. Just got some photos whilst I was cleaning out and feeding.

Tri doe from angelofwhimsy

















Blue doe and half of the other doe from Mark. Will be giving these girls another 3-4 weeks before putting them in with the buck.









FINALLY a longhaired litter on the way. She's been with another silver longhaired, but will be pairing them with some typy PEWs to improve type once I have a few more longhaired around.

















Speeaking of PEWs, got a litter from those due this week. It's an awful photo of her and makes her look awfully out of condition, but I promise you she isn't.









And my third pregnant doe, again expected this week. Siamese from Joanne, put to PEW.

















Splashed siamese buck at 2 weeks old, from an unplanned litter. Splashing doesn't show well in the image but is quite obvious when you actually see him. Lovely boy, given him to my sister as a pet as I'm very fond of him.









Litter from a blue tri doe, and a tri buck that carries for blue, currently 10 days old. None of these turned out particularly well and all are quite low white, which was disappointing, though ended up with some strange markings. Guess I need to invest in a broken buck.

Doe 1

















Doe 2

















Doe 3

















Buck, who has almost no white, but will be an attractive mouse. He potentially will be homed, but he didn't turn out as expected, so we'll see.

















And a litter from a tri boy from angelofwhimsy, and a tri 'carrier' doe of mine. Again, not ideal markings, nowhere near enough white, so I guess I really do need those brokens. Missing 1 from this, but she's also stone pied. 2 and a half weeks.

Doe 1 

















Doe 2









Doe 3

















Doe 4









So yes, just a few. Not got much to show, otherwise.


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

OH MY GOSH, look at all those tri coloured babies, they are beautiful <3

Ohh I hope you get the long haired PEW ones as I LOVE those


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you.

Siamese had a litter of 7 today.  
Lots of cage shifting in the shed, sorting out who I want to keep and don't want. Black tan doe who was a litter muncher has gone with my dove tan to be pets for my sister, and moved some of the non-breeding stock out so that I have more room for my exhibition varieties. Need another rack. Contemplating what to do with my tans. Considering giving them up and taking on champagnes.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

The tricolors are lovely!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice! I especially love the 2nd doe from the last litter pictures.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful tri babies


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Loving the blues.  Good luck with all of them.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Kitei, my dear, can I has your tris. all of them? xD

I love that little 10 day old buck! as well as his two sisters above him o3o

can't wait to have tris with lots of color like that, I love Ben, but he's lacking a bit lol


----------

